# Kiehl's Creme de Corps Soy Milk & Honey Whipped Body Butter



## sarahk816 (Oct 3, 2010)

This product is fabulous! It's your beloved Creme de Corps, but better. It has a light soy milk and honey scent, a light fluffy texture, and the same amount of moisture as regular Creme de Corps. Highly recommend this product to anyone who loves Kiehl's


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 3, 2010)

I've seen this recommended on a few blogs now and I really want to try it! Hoped SpaceNK would have some yesterday but only the body polish at the moment


----------

